# Ford New Holland 2120 Rear Remote Hydraulic Access?



## Dezdon (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello All!
I’m assisting a neighbor in attaching his (non-PTO driven) back hoe attachment on his front loader, Ford New Holland 2120. 
The factory accessory rear remote kit (Dealer kit K1) is no longer available. The dealer sold us a valve that we assume opens or closes flow (pull up, push down knob) and a long pressure hose. We already had a “T” fitting, and a vague schematic with no real instructions. It made no sense to us to where to tap into a beyond pressure port. 
Then we ordered a rear remote kit from Amazon that included this model number, but it doesn’t appear to be correct by the size and bolt pattern. 
We tried putting a “T” fitting in the loaders “up” cylinder hose and tried operating the back hoe with the loader in the float position or during lift. (the return line was temporarily directed into the fill port at the rear lift). 
Our results were sporadic. It would curl the bucket or raise or lower the out riggers very slowly. Other times, nothing, no response, but only trying to operate the back hoe while lifting the bucket or in float. But at one point, for no appear to reason, the hoe operated at full speed. 
My neighbor feels we are splitting the flow, hence not enough pressure to the back hoe. 
If any of you owners, techs, or tinker’ers have any ideas on this, it would be greatly appreciated. 
Ps, we Do Not want to cut or splice the factory molded hard lines for access to power beyond. Looking for a tapable port I guess?
Thanks for reading,







-Dez


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Probably no such thing as a "tapable port" in this case. You do not "tee" into anything other than a sump return line or circuit. You must interrupt pump flow somehow/somewhere and route said flow through all valves in a series. Valves need to be power beyond capable, and properly configured. 

Understandably, you do not wish to cut/splice original hard plumbing, but what you're adding is not factory (and probably wasn't available when the tractor was new anyway)so concessions need to be made. How and where you make the interrupt is of course your choice, and probably can be done without cutting hard lines, but that will depend on your skill levels, existing fitting size/style, and what's available to you in the way of custom hydraulic materials.


----------



## Dezdon (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello again Fedup,
I haven’t had time to work on the tractor until today. 
I hate to bother you again with this, but we are still stumped with this power beyond application. 
We removed the loader control valve completely off the tractor in order to read the letters in the casting of the valve body. 
One port was marked “N”, the other ports that were marked had a “T” and “P”.
We assumed the T&P were tank and Pressure. 
We are using the “N” port as the power beyond line, and it is connected to the pressure hose of the backhoe attachment. (we had new hoses and fittings fab’d up)
The line we removed off of the “N” port was running to the tractors relief valve under the right foot, along the frame. 
We used that port on the relief valve as the return from the backhoe attachment. 
The relief valve Im speaking of has the slotted screw head on it that directs flow to the loader or attachment.(?)
The LS backhoe attachment still does not respond. 
The backhoe is brand new btw, it’s just been sitting around inside the garage for two years. 
Here’s what we have checked and tried:
Hyd fluid levels full. 
Engine rpm is brought up to around 3000rpm.
Removed return line from backhoe quick connection and have verified oil flow. 
We disconnected the lines going to the loaders hydraulic rams. 
We tried crossing the pressure and return lines of the backhoe. 
We tried turning the screw on the relief valve. (The backhoe responded very, very little). 
The bucket curled ever so slightly and the outriggers drifted downward, but won’t return. 
The one thing I’m super curious about is a 
“Power Beyond Sleeve”. 
But I can’t find the valuable info I need to know about this particular tractor or loader valve and a power beyond sleeve anywhere online. I don’t know if that would even be needed?
My instincts says it’s a lack of pressure problem. 
But I would think the current pressure settings of the tractor to run the loader, would be sufficient to run the backhoe,..that has even smaller hyd rams then the loader hyd rams. 
I so appreciate you time reading this and if you have any ideas where I would from here, it would be greatly appreciated!
Thx
-Dez


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It sounds like you have the right port to supply the backhoe, but without seeing it that's still just a guess. I think I would next try putting the backhoe return line into the hydraulic fill port to eliminate any return side complications and see what the backhoe does. If it still won't operate, then you still don't have the pressure line connected to the right place. Does the backhoe valve have two or three lines to connect to the tractor?


----------



## Dezdon (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks you for your quick response. 
The backhoe has two lines connecting it to the tractor. 
We did indeed run the return hose back into the reservoir so we could see if the oil was flowing, and it was. We even crossed the lines to see if one line was stronger, but the flow seemed identical. 
ugggg


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Oil flowing TO the backhoe valve. Oil returning FROM the backhoe valve. Still no action from the backhoe. 

Either you have no pressure building in your supply line from the tractor, or there's something wrong in the backhoe valve. 

The loader is operating at this point?


----------



## Dezdon (Jun 2, 2020)

_Yes the loader hydraulics work. We even went so far as trying the backhoe with and without the hoses connected to the loader (via the quick connections for the loader)
My thoughts keep returning the Power Beyond Sleeve possibility. Like maybe the flow of oil ports over to a return galley inside of the loader control valve body (?)
Man, I have been all over the web searching for info on this. 
The backhoe was bought new at the dealer and sat in the garage for a couple of years until the subframe connection was finally solved. 
Thank you again Fedup for your time and knowledge with this problem. -Dez_


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

MOST loader valves have three lines connecting them to the tractor system. One is pressure from the pump. One is pressure returning to the tractor system(three point, remotes, etc) and one is sump return. The power beyond sleeve is threaded into the loader valve and provides the port for the line feeding pressure back into the lift system. This is the point where a line to your backhoe should originate. IF that is what you currently have, then I'd suspect an issue in the backhoe valve stack.


----------



## Dezdon (Jun 2, 2020)

_Thank you Fedup. 
I did start a new thread in search of the sleeve under the hydraulics forum. 
It includes another posting from a similar situation. 
Thanks again Fedup. 
-Dez _


----------



## Dezdon (Jun 2, 2020)

**SOLVED**
Thank you everyone for your posts, especially Fedup, thank you for your time and patience, you were extremely helpful. 
The problem turned out to be the source I had chosen for the return line. We ran the return line directly back to the reservoir. (Fab’d a removable quick connect and cap for topping of the tank when needed out of black iron)
Note: we had tried this solution sometime earlier in all our previous attempts with no success, wrong PB source at that time maybe?
The port marked “N” on the casting of the loader valve (made by KYB for New Holland) was correct for the power beyond, a power beyond sleeve was not needed and the loader and the backhoe can be operated without disconnecting the backhoe. 
Btw, these LS backhoes are sweet little units!
-Dez


----------



## MY5737 (Dec 11, 2020)

I currently have one rear remote on my 2120, but I'm planning on adding a Flail mower to mow my ditches. To use this mower I need two rear remotes and it sounds like you guys figured out how to add exactly what I'm looking to do. Could you post a couple pictures?
Thank you, 
-MY5737


----------

